# Best way to stop horse?



## Snapper (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi. I ride my horse in a bitless bridle and he behaves for 90% of our ride usually but I can't seem to get him to slow down really easy. I've done the keeping pressure on his reins until he slows, but then he jumps right back up into fast walking/trotting when he wants to. I've done pulling back for like 1 sec then letting go, then repeating until he slows down, it works alright but not good enough... What ways do you suggest to make him slow down, or maybe even train him to slow down more when I tell him to? He refuses to work in a bit so please don't mention putting one on him.


----------



## Ashy1998 (Aug 6, 2013)

Horses hate going in tight circles so if you do enough of those you can get him to realize that your in charge plus it will get his attention back on you


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I suggest that you ground school for perfect halts. Loose lunging or lunging but demand that he listen. Honestly, IMHO bitless bridles are for horses that are finished and listen to very light aids. I suggest that you switch to a bit bc a horse that doesn't stop on cue is very dangerous, and you do yourself no favors riding like this.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Stop him and make him back (quickly) several steps, then loosen the reins without asking him to move forward. Make him stand still for a few moments with a loose rein. If he moves forward without you asking, make him back a few more steps and then try standing still on a loose rein again. Keep this up until he will stand still until you ask him to walk off. Repeat if he starts to walk to fast or tries to trot.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Snapper said:


> ...He refuses to work in a bit so please don't mention putting one on him.


Sorry...but train him to accept a bit, and then train him to stop. Bits haven't been used for thousands of years without a reason.

Some bitless bridles work better than others. It varies with the horse. You can try using this guy's advice. You can also try to teach the horse that stop = happy, so he is more likely to want to stop. But a bit is a useful tool. It is much more precise and therefor much easier to train with than any bitless bridle I've ever seen. Once a horse is trained, then bitless may be a good option. But...you are also welcome to ignore that advice!


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

A bitless bridle works well for some horses because they have been properly trained to accept a bitless bridle. Most horses who go bitless CAN also go in a bit- the fact that your horse refuses to accept a bit suggests to me that there are very very big holes in your training and that you need to quit taking the 'quick fix' route and backtrack to where the problem originates.

In what way does your horse refuse to take the bit?


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Does your bitless bridle release pressure under the jaw quickly when you release it? I know that's a big issue with a lot of bitless bridles. That delay time doesn't allow for the necessary pressure-release sequence that you need. You say whoa and pull back, but even when you release the pressure it may not be disengaging from your horses' face quickly enough. 
Since you seem confident bitless, how about spending time in a round pen bridleless, just using a neck rope? To me, that's the great equalizer- holes in your training or inconsistencies in your riding cues become quickly apparent. I spent quite awhile with just a neck rope making a solid "whoa" with my voice and my seat. Then I transitioned it to back, walk, trot, canter transitions and refining my neck reining and leg cues. 
Now when we're out on the trails (with a bridle of course!) our confidence is so much higher! Give it a try and let us know how you are progressing


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Your horse may have dental issues.

But more than likely it is a rider/handler issue and horse is taking advantage of you.

In over 50 years and many different horses and breeds of horses and all ages of same, I have NEVER seen a horse refuse to take the bit. This horse is putting you on. And you are letting it.

The taking off is because you have not one ounce of control over horse. Even a well trained horse will do this with someone that has not clue as to what they are doing.

Get the horse is a bridle with bit, and get someone to fix the holes in both you and it.


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

what kind of bitless bridle are you using? I saw a couple of posts, circles when he's not slowing and backing up. I do both of those when my mare gets a little to froggy for what i'm wanting. I have different bitless bridles however, some are glorified halters and some are pretty aggressive. maybe moving to like a mechanical hackamore would be good or a bitless bridle that gives more pressure? and of course training training training  lean back , , whoa,, leg pressure ect. after awhile you wont have to use reins much at all..


----------



## Snapper (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you for your replies, but I've got it figured. No- I'm not putting him in a bit.


----------



## Snapper (Jul 31, 2013)

Boo Walker said:


> Does your bitless bridle release pressure under the jaw quickly when you release it? I know that's a big issue with a lot of bitless bridles. That delay time doesn't allow for the necessary pressure-release sequence that you need. You say whoa and pull back, but even when you release the pressure it may not be disengaging from your horses' face quickly enough.
> Since you seem confident bitless, how about spending time in a round pen bridleless, just using a neck rope? To me, that's the great equalizer- holes in your training or inconsistencies in your riding cues become quickly apparent. I spent quite awhile with just a neck rope making a solid "whoa" with my voice and my seat. Then I transitioned it to back, walk, trot, canter transitions and refining my neck reining and leg cues.
> Now when we're out on the trails (with a bridle of course!) our confidence is so much higher! Give it a try and let us know how you are progressing



I love this response ^^ Thank you for your tip! You're definitely the most helpful


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Snapper said:


> Thank you for your replies, but I've got it figured.


So why even bother to ask if you aren't going to listen and learn?

If your horse ignores your cue to stop, then your horse needs more training. If you don't take care of this issue now, you may one day find yourself on a runaway horse and in a very dangerous situation. 

Let's say you have a horse that bucks when you ask it to gallop. Would it be acceptable to just simply _never_ gallop on that horse? No. Because you are ignoring the problem and not fixing it. The horse should be trained to gallop without bucking.

So simply because your horse "_refuses to work in a bit_" you are just going to give up and ignore the problem? Your horse should be trained to accept a bit. More training certainly never hurts any horse. 

Your horse has got you wrapped around its little finger, exactly where he wants you.......


----------



## Snapper (Jul 31, 2013)

beau159 said:


> So why even bother to ask if you aren't going to listen and learn?
> 
> If your horse ignores your cue to stop, then your horse needs more training. If you don't take care of this issue now, you may one day find yourself on a runaway horse and in a very dangerous situation.
> 
> ...


I am listening and learning, but this was before the ride this morning and I figured out how to handle it, there's no need to spew rudeness on me. I do believe you didn't understand what I meant, I have him under control and all tips helped. I'm working with what works for me right now instead of dropping it and putting a bit in his mouth. There's more ways to work a horse than having a bit on him. I didn't ask to be lectured on bits, I asked for people who ride in bitless bridles to tell me how they stop their own horses easily.

Thank you.


----------



## Snapper (Jul 31, 2013)

But Like I said I have it under control now, when I need help I'm going to read up on tapes from real professionals, I just thought there might be someone here who would have tips ^^ Like BooWalker.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Boo Walker does make a good point that the halter doesn't release quick enough. 

I am going to agree with TessaMay though. Once you get him to stop, make him back up then stand for a bit. If he walks off on his own, repeat. 

Another way to teach to stop well is to only let him take a step or two then have him stop. Repeat. Then after a few times, let him go a few more steps and repeat. Slowly increase how far he can go before stopping again. All it is is training and teaching him to give to pressure. 

There is nothing wrong with getting him used to a bit. Once he responds to the bit and stops well, you can switch him back to the bitless. 

I trained our Lucy completely bitless. It does take more effort, time and patience.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snapper (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks usandpets! Good idea  I'll try it next time he gets a bit too TB-ish


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Snapper said:


> but I can't seem to get him to slow down really easy.





Snapper said:


> I've done the keeping pressure on his reins until he slows, but then he jumps right back up into fast walking/trotting *when he wants to*. I've done pulling back for like 1 sec then letting go, then repeating until he slows down, it works alright but not good enough... What ways do you suggest to make him slow down, or maybe even train him to slow down more when I tell him to?





Snapper said:


> He refuses to work in a bit so please don't mention putting one on him.


How exactly was I "spewing rudeness"? Because I pointed out something you didn't want to hear? You have some serious training issues with your horse and you are avoiding them. Fact is fact. It should not matter if a sidepull is on his head, or a bit is in his mouth, because he should stop or slow down 100% of the time when you ask. Period. The bit is not the point --> *Training is. *

Right now you are treating your horse like he is a child throwing a temper tantrum and you are giving him want he wants to avoid a fight, instead of being a responsible parent and training him. If he didn't like a saddle, would you not teach him how to accept that either? (Pain issues aside....)



Snapper said:


> I have him under control


But 10% of the time he does not slow down when you ask? That's _not _control. If he's making a mental decision to not slow down and ignore you, that might eventually change to not stopping at all, and might eventually change into a runaway horse. It's a dangerous path to follow. 

I did not say you have to ride your horse in a bit. You should ride in what works the best for him. However, there's absolutely no reason he shouldn't be at least *trained* to _accept_ a bit and do what you ask. It's part of good training.

A close friend of mine rides her Arabian in a Little S hack 99% of the time, because the mare doesn't particularly like a bit. However, she can (and does) ride her in a bit from time to time and the mare will do exactly what she asks. No, the bit isn't the best choice for her. She has no health issues as to why she shouldn't like the bit, but she's finicky and she doesn't like bits. But the horse is trained well and will do whatever you ask, even if that includes carrying a bit. 



Snapper said:


> I asked for people who ride in bitless bridles to tell me how they stop their own horses easily.


Again, the bit or bitless bridle has nothing to do with it. Training does. You've got some holes in your training that need to be addressed, and that includes training your horse to accept the bit and respect you. 

I definately think some ground work exercises are in order for you and your horse, because I suspect he doesn't have the best ground manners if he doesn't have the best manners under saddle. Getting your horse to respect and listen to you on the ground helps immensely to get respect while in saddle. 

Key Idea here = *training* will get your horse to listen to you


----------



## Snapper (Jul 31, 2013)

beau159 said:


> How exactly was I "spewing rudeness"? Because I pointed out something you didn't want to hear? You have some serious training issues with your horse and you are avoiding them. Fact is fact. It should not matter if a sidepull is on his head, or a bit is in his mouth, because he should stop or slow down 100% of the time when you ask. Period. The bit is not the point --> *Training is. *
> 
> Right now you are treating your horse like he is a child throwing a temper tantrum and you are giving him want he wants to avoid a fight, instead of being a responsible parent and training him. If he didn't like a saddle, would you not teach him how to accept that either? (Pain issues aside....)
> 
> ...



Again, I was asking for tips on teaching him to stop and no longer have that 10% of the time he refuses. You are yelling at me about what I know and I'm working on. Believe me- He's not going to turn into a runaway horse. I took him out of being disrespectful, and not listening, etc. into what he is now. We've come a long way and I love him and we're still living up to it. The only rip in our training is the stopping part and now we're working on that. There is no sense in attacking me on training him when I asked for tips to train him. What gave you the idea I'm giving him what he wants anyways? You don't think I'm working on it? If I was avoiding it I wouldn't be posting asking for some help on here now would I?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm sorry that you are reading Beau's posts and seeing rudeness. 
Kudos, Beau.
_Since many people either troll, or just enjoy reading posts, I am writing the rest of this for others._
It's like this: Count how many people have owned their horses from birth to death. I don't know any. Therefore we ALL exist as one in a series of horse's owners in a horse's life. *THE BEST THING you can do for your horse is to train him/her with standard cues and standard equipment.* The is the BEST insurance policy for a horse's long life. I didn't buy the mare that couldn't be stopped unless you put your heels forward to her chest. Don't know who thought THAT was good training. The next best is to have one of us turn around a diamond in the rough and keep the horse until he passes on or is quietly euthanized in his very old age. (My pony, "Toma" lived until he was 35yo, no record, but quite a long life, and I bought him as a 15yo. runaway trail riding horse.)
Bitless bridles are all the range, but they are nothing knew. Native Americans often used a looped rope in their horses mouths. Lynn Palm showed "Rugged Lark" bridleLESS for 10 years of demonstrations. She had schooled him _so thoroughly_ that her riding seemed effortless.
While it is true that no bit will stop a horse, you are stopping 1,000+ pounds of animal, about 8x-10x your own size and weight. I blanche to disagree with 3,000 years of horse training that used a bit. I don't believe that I know more than my ancestors did about horse training.
Plus, bitless bridles can chafe and often people who ride with them inadvertently train their horses to ignore the halt and half halt, and this sounds like your case. It just gets worse.
In the 1980's it was the mechanical hackamore that was "SO MUCH MORE KIND THAN ANY KIND OF BIT." It rubbed the sides of the horse's face if he wasn't schooled to stop with it.
Honestly, I don't care if you MUST ride with that thing. When I totally trust my finished horse I can trail ride with a snaffle on a slack rein and look at the scenery. My old herd that lived into their late 20's were all like that. My 15yo mare IS like that, but my two 7yo's aren't there yet.
I have only heard of ONE HORSE that I would suggest be ridden with a bitless bridle, but I believe that horse has passed away. I was listening to an international rider talk about her first horse, a large pony, that she got for free when the local stable closed down many years ago. She said that someone had use a piece of wire as a bit and had almost cut the pony's tongue in half at some point in his life. She said that she rode him so delicately that it trained her to handle every horse's mouth like that.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

If your horse isn't keen to slow down or stop, then you need to work with that to get it 100% on the ground before you even attempt it in the saddle.

My favourite method is to make continuing at a fast pace very difficult. This means lots of changes of direction, spiraling circles, lateral movement, And keeping my abs tight and my butt sunk down. 

Bitless doesn't necessarily mean better for the horse. Every horse has their preference. But it all comes down to training. My horse stops like frozen in time in just a halter.


----------



## Snapper (Jul 31, 2013)

Corp & Beau He doesn't like the bit. Can you blame him? so I keep him in the bitless. Why should he suffer? It doesn't chafe him, I have that fluffy stuff on it to protect it from that. He's a 12 year old trained horse that did mounted drill teams, barrels and etc. He's not a green horse. He only needs to be taught how to stop better. Which is what I'm doing. I have no idea why I'm being lectured on these things, ALL I asked was for some TIPS on working with the bitless bridle. that's IT. I wasn't sure if I should be doing the "pull harder and harder til he stops" or the "pull, release, pull, release til he stops" or retraining him in some way shape or forme to hault.


Please, I'm tired of defending myself.

Sky- I'll try some of those! I've got a lot of different options now and I'll see what will work best for him ^^ Ty


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

Do you just use your reins to stop? Does your horse know how to slow down off of seat aids?
One of my geldings was taught to stop by having someone haul on his mouth, and while he will stop 90% of the time it's the other 10% I worry about as he knows he can run through the bit. I have spent countless hours training him to slow down and stop with my seat and while he is a lot better, he still occasionally tries to ignore me. 
With my other gelding as soon as you stop riding or sit deep in the saddle and stop with your body... he stops. Without touching the reins, at all. It does not matter if you are walking, trotting or cantering... he stops. Canter to halt in 3 strides. 

I would be doing more training with your horse and using your seat to stop as well as your reins. That way if something happens and your horse is ignoring you, you have another tool up your sleeve to use.


----------



## Snapper (Jul 31, 2013)

I was thinking today that I should explore a bit of seat stopping and putting my legs out front more than just reins to stop. I didn't think he knew it but he might ^^ thanks. I have lots of things to try now lol


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

The first time I rode Rio was only the third or fourth time I'd been on a horse in my life. I didn't know if he was trained to ride (I knew he "probably" was) or how much training he had. The first time he saw a bit he became very nervous. He was 19, who knows how he'd been ridden but he was pawing the ground and bobbing his head up out of reach. So I put him in a hackamore and he calmed down instantly. 

Well come to find out he was so well trained he knew I had no clue what I was doing and consequently went where ever he wanted at the speed he wanted to go.

Um...no... sorry Rio that's not gonna work for me.

That horse wouldn't stop for anything. I could pull with all my strength, magnified by the hackamore and he wouldn't bat an eyelash...just kept going. But he would back up without a problem. So that's what I worked with. Each time he didn't stop when asked (sitting on pockets, reins pulled back, a verbal "hoe") he got to back up. And then back up some more. When he didn't listen to my direction and tried to just wander off he got to turn in a very tight circle and back up. Each time after backing up we'd just stand there for a few minutes. This horse hates standing still when he has a rider. He wants to go, wants to be doing something. 

So basically that's how it went tight circle, back up, and sit there and think about what you've done. I am only able to ride about once a week and within six weeks he was stopping on a dime. Now he will stop with just a verbal "hoe", I don't have to lift the reins or change my seat at all most times.

But I'm a beginner rider with an old horse and I've gotten lucky with him more times than I can count. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Snapper said:


> Again, I was asking for tips on teaching him to stop and no longer have that 10% of the time he refuses.


And again, you are still not listening. 



Snapper said:


> You are yelling at me about what I know and I'm working on.


Yelling? Oh please. You'd know it if someone was "yelling" at you, and no one here is yelling at you.



Snapper said:


> There is no sense in attacking me on _training_ him when* I asked for tips* to _train_ him.


Huh? So you want tips to train him, but when I give you tips to train him...... ????? I told you to go back to ground work and teach this horse how to stop/slow down at all times, and how to teach him to accept a bit, and how to respect you. Ground work is the basis of riding. 



Snapper said:


> What gave you the idea I'm giving him what he wants anyways?


It gives me the idea when you speak in terms like this:

_"He doesn't like the bit. Can you blame him? so I keep him in the bitless. Why should he suffer? It doesn't chafe him, I have that fluffy stuff on it to protect it from that."_

Have you had this horse's teeth checked? If he is 12 years old and has never had his teeth examined or floated by an equine dentist, he probably has some serious dental issues. 

And for the record, age has nothing to do when determining if a horse is green or not. Experience and training determine if a horse is green or not. A horse that can't be ridden in a bit (because he's never been trained for it) isn't going to score as high on the experience/training scale. Plus, a bitless bridle does not give you any of the precision and refinement that a bridle with a bit can. 

And I feel like I am talking to a brick wall when I say this for a 3rd time: It's not about what the horse wants (this is where you are treating him like a spoiled child), because the horse should accept and follow you with respect no matter what you ask of him. If he doesn't (which this horse does not) then you need to go back to ground work and earn that trust and earn that respect. 




Snapper said:


> I was thinking today that I should explore a bit of seat stopping and putting my legs out front more than just reins to stop.


Reins should be the last cue you give your horse to stop. And why it's so important to teach your horse some of these tools from the ground first with groundwork. And you should master everything 100% of the time at the walk, before progressing to the trot. 

When you are walking along, here's how you are going to cue your horse to stop:
1) "Stop Riding". That means stop letting your hips sway with his walk, and sit down with your weight. If your horse does not stop, then:
2) Put weight into your stirrup and push them forward ever so slightly (you don't want to give yourself a chair seat. If your horse still does not stop, then:
3) Give a verbal "WHOA" in a firm voice. If your horse still does not stop, then:
4) Lift up on the reins. Don't actually make contact with his mouth yet, but just pick up on the reins. If your horse still does not stop, then
5) You are left with your last resort of putting pressure on both reins evenly and solidly until your horse stops moving his feet. Keep your body in the exact same posture and ask him to back up to reinforce the stop. Do not allow him to walk forward again until you ask. If he starts without askoing, back him up again and ask him to stand. 

I guarantee your horse is going to ignore all those cues except for the reins, because that's all you've taught him up until this point. It's going to take a lot of time to get him working off your body like that, and you've got to be consistent 100% of the time. 

Do not move onto the trot until your horse is stopping perfectly at the walk. 

Do not move into the lope until the trot is perfect.


----------



## Snapper (Jul 31, 2013)

beau159 said:


> And again, you are still not listening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Again, I am listening but I don't need to since I have a purse full of ideas to work with him.


He gets floated every 6 months. 


Like I said he did drill team and trail rides for around 4 and a half years with the past girl. I'm sure that determines if he's green. He had bits before but he doesn't like it. The bitless bridle gave us more bonding because he's comfortable, I'm comfortable, the world is comfortable. The only flaw is stopping. And even that's getting better.

He ain't a dumby, he can remember things. The past owner worked him with her legs in stopping. Plus I didn't just stop him with the reins, I did give a bit of a lean back everytime I did it. I just need to make it more noticable.



Oh yea he's my wittle spoiled moochy woochy coochy ^^ That's true, he's a bit spoiled. But a bit *is* my last resort if I don't sort it out with him. Until it gets so bad I don't see a point in jailing him in a bit (bits aren't jails but they are to him). My horse is my partner, not my slave. I'm not saying he should get away with these things, it's just if he doesn't like it, and we don't have to do it, I'm not gonna do it until I have too. 


And the last part is *ALL* I wanted. More tips on stopping him. Although I had it planned before you said it, you did help in details.


We done here? I'd like to let the post drop since like I said *TWO PAGES AGO* I have it figured. No more help is needed. Thanks everybody!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Quoted from OP:

Oh yea he's my wittle spoiled moochy woochy coochy ^^ That's true, he's a bit spoiled. But a bit *is* my last resort if I don't sort it out with him. Until it gets so bad I don't see a point in jailing him in a bit (bits aren't jails but they are to him). My horse is my partner, not my slave. I'm not saying he should get away with these things, it's just if he doesn't like it, and we don't have to do it, I'm not going to do it until I have too. 



This here ^^^^^ speaks volumes. Horse runs the show and you are a spectator.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Muppetgirl said:


> Quoted from OP:
> 
> Horse runs the show and you are a spectator.


Yup. 

And especially a spectator who doesn't know what they don't know because they don't care to accept the knowledge others may have that can be useful, because all of us didn't give smoochy-woochy answers filled with rainbows and Skittles. Nah, spectators already got it figured out. Who needs people who have already learned the hard way?




Snapper said:


> We done here? I'd like to let the post drop since like I said *TWO PAGES AGO* I have it figured. No more help is needed. Thanks everybody!


So then stop posting if you don't want to discuss it anymore. 

Either way, your horse still has you whipped. (As we would say in the relationship world.) And you're exactly right; horses aren't dumbies. They remember every single time you let them have their way.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Snapper said:


> ...My horse is my partner, not my slave. I'm not saying he should get away with these things, it's just if he doesn't like it, and we don't have to do it, I'm not gonna do it until I have too...


I'm a fan of bits, but that seems reasonable enough to me. Your horse, you are the rider, so it is your business. A good stop is primarily a thing of habit. A horse that has stopped well 898 times in a row is likely to stop well on number 899, even if the cue to stop was a slap on the neck. I found training bitless frustrating, so I hope it goes better for you.

If for some reason it doesn't, then sometime down the road you might post pictures of what bits your horse dislikes. Sometimes a change in design or mouthpiece shape can make a big difference to the horse. Good luck.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

In life we must choose our battles. We must choose the ones to fight and the ones to walk away from. Trying to get the OP to use a bit is one to walk away from. The OP has decided not to use a bit for whatever reason and not going to change. So be it. Whether they think bits are cruel or for the horses "comfort". You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make them drink. You can lead a human to knowledge but you can't make them use it. The OP is listening to the advice given, just choosing whether or not to use it. 

I mentioned before about Lucy. I trained her bitless. She will never do shows. She is just a pleasure horse, more so a pasture ornament. I don't need refined cues with her for our short hacks out. I do have issues at times with her but that is because she is a hot tempered, redheaded, TWH and I don't work with her often. I'm about the only one that rides her and her issues are ones that I accept. If someone told me that I need a bit in her mouth, I would argue about it too. My choice. My decision. My issues to deal with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snapper (Jul 31, 2013)

usandpets And bsms, Thank you. My horse does not have me whipped, I can control him fine he's just a bit hard in the stop.
Bits are fine, it's just my point that this one horse tends to dislike them. He's perfectly happy and cooperative in the bitless bridle, I just need to learn it a bit better. I have accepted all knowledge, but please be reminded your way is not the only way. and I choose to not do it your way. I am hoping this is my last post because I'm sick of repeating myself. A hard stop and no bit in his mouth does *NOT* mean that I am a spectator.
- Happy Trails to you, us and every horse rider.


----------



## Snapper (Jul 31, 2013)

Snapper said:


> usandpets And bsms, Thank you. My horse does not have me whipped, I can control him fine he's just a bit hard in the stop.
> Bits are fine, it's just my point that this one horse tends to dislike them. He's perfectly happy and cooperative in the bitless bridle, I just need to learn it a bit better. I have accepted all knowledge, but please be reminded your way is not the only way. and I choose to not do it your way. I am hoping this is my last post because I'm sick of repeating myself. A hard stop and no bit in his mouth does *NOT* mean that I am a spectator.
> - Happy Trails to you, us and every horse rider.



Also, When I said he is a spoiled, I meant in lots of attention, food, etc. Not in what I tell him to do, since I noticed people took that the wrong way LOL


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I will not ride a bike without brakes, will not drive a car without brakes, why would I ride a horse without them. And I agree with everyone that says your horse is like a spoiled child. Once you have kids you will get this. Or as least you should. Unless you want to be the mom standing in the store with a kid on the ground throwing a fit and you give them what they want. Same thing to me. I am not saying not to ride with a bit but the "he does not like it" so he calls the shots is ridiculous! 

I know you will ignore this but it is true.


----------

